# Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc



## B-A-N-G-E-R (10. Januar 2013)

*Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Hallo ich suche  hochwertige Lautsprecher für den PC\Soundkarte, sollten 5.1 sein und kein extra Verstärker oder so benötigen, sowas habe ich alles schon Heimkino mäßig. Also ausschließlich für pc. Das Budget wäre 300-500€. Was könnt ihr da empfehlen außer Edifier!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Microlab FC 360, diese Edifier Systeme würden mir einfallen. Teufel und Logitröt lasse ich mal bewußt aus


----------



## the.hai (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Wenn es nur um nen direkten 5.1 Anschluss an den PC geht, dann Concept E 400 - Lautsprecher Teufel. Ist echt ne feine Sache, vorallem der bass beim zocken^^

kannst ja selber mal gucken: PC Lautsprecher online kaufen bei teufel.de

kleiner und günstiger das logitech z906 oder halt das edifier

Dr Dr, warum kein Teufel?

P.S. das edifier c6 HCS5640 ist absoluter mist, total leise und der sub ist absolut nicht präsent. 5.1 mit 70w rms, das reicht gradmal zum radio hören in der küche.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Wieso außer Edifier? 


An sich gibt für dieses Budget nur dieses Edifier Edifier S550 5.1 System (SPK-EF-S550) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder eben was von Teufel, das E350 Concept E 350 "5.1-Set" - Lautsprecher Teufel für 300€, das E400 Concept E 400 "5.1-Set" - Lautsprecher Teufel oder Motiv 5 Motiv 5 "5.1-Set" - Lautsprecher Teufel zu je 350€ (es gibt noch Versionen "control" und "digtal", die aber nur Sinn machen, wenn man mehrere Sachen anschließen will). 

Sonst gibt es da nichts, was man empfehlen könnte. Das Logitech Z906 Logitech Z906, 5.1 System (980-000468) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wäre noch eine Möglichkeit, aber da zahlst Du den Decoder mit (man kann zB ne Spielekonsole oder BD-Player auch für Surround per digitaler Verbindung anschließen), so dass das Set an sich ein gutes Stück weniger Wert ist als seine 250€ Kaufpreis. Ähnlich sieht es bei 5.1-Sets für "Heimkino" aus, da zahlst Du dann oft sogar noch einen DVD/BD-Player mit, und Surroundeingänge für einen PC gibt es da an sich nie - man muss den PC dann digital anschließen, dafür brauchst Du dann am PC eine passende Soundkarte, weil digital Games in Surround nur mit den Features Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect funktionieren.

Es gibt da halt so wenig Auswahl ab ca 250€, weil ab dann die meisten eher dazu tendieren, sich ein richtiges Systemen mit AV-Receiver zu holen, und wer "billig" 5.1 will, gibt eher nur 60-150€ aus.


----------



## Thallassa (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*



the.hai schrieb:


> Dr Dr, warum kein Teufel?



Weil Teufel, genau wie alles andere was sich in der Preisklasse 5.1 schimpft, Mist ist. Allerdings machen Teufel und Logidreck den überteuertesten Mist und Edifier und Microlab den annehmbarsten Mist.


----------



## the.hai (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

P.S. wenns Teufel werden soll, dann die SETs via Ebay von Teufel diekt kaufen. Das wird immer billiger als bei Teufel direkt.



Thallassa schrieb:


> Weil Teufel, genau wie alles andere was sich in  der Preisklasse 5.1 schimpft, Mist ist. Allerdings machen Teufel und  Logidreck den überteuertesten Mist und Edifier und Microlab den  annehmbarsten Mist.



Und diese These beweist du durch?

Manche müssen mal auf dem Boden bleiben, die E reihe ist schon was feines und klar von logitech zu unterscheiden. ich bin immerhin von z5500 auf e400 gewechselt. nennt doch bessere 5.1 systeme, ACH, GIBTS KEINE? hmm schade, dass sogar die besten Mist sind....

und nein, es gibt nicht jeder 2000-3000€ nur für lautsprecher aus, das leg ich lieber für mein motorrad an


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Weil Teufel, genau wie alles andere was sich in der Preisklasse 5.1 schimpft, Mist ist. Allerdings machen Teufel und Logidreck den überteuertesten Mist und Edifier und Microlab den annehmbarsten Mist.


 
Sry, das ist allerdings völliger Schwachsinn, denn das würde heißen, dass man unter zB 600€ lieber GAR nix kaufen sollte... das wäre so, als würdest Du zb bei Autos alle Klein- und "untere Mittelklasse"-Wagen als "Schrott" bezeichnen und einem raten, weiterhin zu Fuß unterwegs zu sein... 

Vielen Leuten reicht aber der Sound solcher Systeme völlig aus, im Gegenteil: die sind begeistert - viele haben halt vorher Komplettanlagen (also mit CDPlayer, Radio usw.) für 200€ oder PC-Boxen für 50€ genutzt - da ist ein 5.1-Set für 300-400€ ein Riesensprung. Dass es natürlich besser geht und für echte HiFi-Fans eher eine der unteren Schubladen ist, ist klar - aber selbst Leuten, die wissen, wie gute Anlagen klingen können, ist es den Aufpreis oft einfach nicht wert. 


Hier geht es nur um die Frage: wenn jemand Surround will und bis 500€ ausgeben kann/will, was für viele btw eh schon viel ZU viel wäre: was ist dann für den Preis das beste? Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Da gilt Teufel halt als nicht unbedingt Top für den Preis und auch vor allem für Leute, die einen klaren Sound bevorzugen, als zu basslastig, nur: es gibt da halt außer dem einen Edifier aktuell eh keine Alternativen, was will man also machen? Oder ist das microlab unter 200€ schon besser als das Teufel-Set für 350€? 

Wenn wir jetzt von unter 100€ reden würde, DA würd ich sagen: lieber nur Stereo nehmen, das sind keine 15€ pro Box... das ist dann wirklich Schrott.


----------



## Thallassa (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

An sich habe ich doch lediglich auf die Frage von the.hai geantwortet, warum kein Teufel und kein Logitech.
Meine (nicht allzu unterschwellige) Bewertung dabei kann man außen vor lassen. - Ich würde mich für das Edifier 550D entscheiden, es bietet meiner Ansicht nach die beste P/L.

Und Kleinwagen mit Soundsystemen zu vergleichen, auch wenn's hier lediglich um ein Prinzip geht. Ne. Egal.
Pauschal gesagt ist es aber doch so, die Subwoofer werden völlig überdimensioniert um im besten Falle massives Klangvolumen zu erzeugen um die meist eher mangelhafte Qualität der Satellitenlautsprecher zu übertönen. 
Dazu kommt, dass man solche Lautsprecher, vA wenn man sie am PC anschließt, oft gar nicht richtig aufgestellt bekommt, aufgrund von Raumgegebenheiten etc. - Für Musik bringt 5.1 absolut keine Vorteile und spätestens wenn man direkt auf den TE eingeht, "so Heimkino mäßig" hat er schon alles, "hochwertig" soll es auch sein und Edifier fällt anscheinend weg (warum auch immer) - also viel kann dabei ehrlich gesagt nicht herumkommen.


----------



## WTSHNN (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Das CE400 von Teufel ist schon ein Quantensprung gegenüber Logitech, aber der Preis ist mitlerweile einfach zu hoch. Besitze selbst das CE400 und habe es vor ein paar Jahren noch für unter 300€ bekommen. Betreibe es am PC und da ist es auch gut aufgehoben. Trotzdem würde ich angesichts des PL-Verhältnisses eher zu Edifier raten.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (10. Januar 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> An sich habe ich doch lediglich auf die Frage von the.hai geantwortet, warum kein Teufel und kein Logitech.
> Meine (nicht allzu unterschwellige) Bewertung dabei kann man außen vor lassen. - Ich würde mich für das Edifier 550D entscheiden, es bietet meiner Ansicht nach die beste P/L.
> 
> Und Kleinwagen mit Soundsystemen zu vergleichen, auch wenn's hier lediglich um ein Prinzip geht. Ne. Egal.
> ...



Edifier nicht weil ich mir keine riesen Kästen an meinem pc stellen will. Und ja Heimkino mit allem drum und dran habe ich im Wohnzimmer in einer Preisklasse die ich bestimmt nicht als PC Boxen ausgeben will, wozu auch Filme und Musik gucke und höre ich im Wohnzimmer der Pc ist in einem extra Raum wo ich nur zum Zocken usw. bin und die räumlichen Gegebenheiten sind auch angemessen für ein 5.1 System. Wer sich 5000-6000€ Boxen an den Pc hängt hat wohl kein Wohnzimmer oder dort dann 20.000€  Boxen oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen? Manche mache irgendwie immer Posts als ob sie ziemlich Verbittert ..... wären. Mehr nicht

Edit: Ich denke ich schau mir Teufel mal genauer an


----------



## WTSHNN (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Edifier nicht weil ich mir keine riesen Kästen an meinem pc stellen will. Und ja Heimkino mit allem drum und dran habe ich im Wohnzimmer in einer Preisklasse die ich bestimmt nicht als PC Boxen ausgeben will, wozu auch Filme und Musik gucke und höre ich im Wohnzimmer der Pc ist in einem extra Raum wo ich nur zum Zocken usw. bin und die räumlichen Gegebenheiten sind auch angemessen für ein 5.1 System. Wer sich 5000-6000€ Boxen an den Pc hängt hat wohl kein Wohnzimmer oder dort dann 20.000€ Boxen oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen? Manche mache irgendwie immer Posts als ob sie ziemlich Verbittert ..... wären. Mehr nicht
> 
> Edit: Ich denke ich schau mir Teufel mal genauer an



Wenn das so ist, könnte dir das CE400 gefallen. Du hast bei Teufel acht Wochen Zeit zum Probehören und kannst es dann bei Nichtgefallen zurückschicken.


----------



## Thallassa (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Edifier nicht weil ich mir keine riesen Kästen an meinem pc stellen will.



Satellitenlautsprecher : 11.6 cm x 16 cm x 20.3 cm 
Was ist jetzt daran zu riesig? 
Klar, immer noch deutlich größer als die grob 10 x 10 x 10 die du bei Teufel hast, aber...Naja es kommt nicht allzuviel bei rum. Aber mehr Auswahl als Teufel hast du dann wohl auch nicht, falls das Microlab zu günstig/zu ausgefallen sein sollte, Logitech wäre die schlechteste Wahl.

Was mein Privatleben angeht, du mussts ja wissen.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (10. Januar 2013)

Du schreibst in jedem Thread nur negative verbitterte Runtermacherei , du musst echt mies drauf sein.
Dein Privatleben interessiert mich absolut nicht ganz im gegenteil, habe auch nie was dergleichen erwähnt. Aber wer mit Verstand lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
Hör bitte auf immer nur rum zu stänkern.

Edit:
Der Edifier Center ist ein riesen Kasten und gerade den soll ich mir vor dem Bildschirm legen bzw. drüber hängen?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*



Thallassa schrieb:


> An sich habe ich doch lediglich auf die Frage von the.hai geantwortet, warum kein Teufel und kein Logitech.


 Du hast gesagt, dass "_Weil Teufel, genau *wie alles andere* was sich in der Preisklasse 5.1 schimpft, *Mist ist*_", also sinngemäß, dass man sich bis (mindestens) 500€ nur Müll ins Haus holen würde. 

Das mag für DEINE Ansprüche stimmen, ist aber für den durchschnittlichen Nutzer nun mal Humbug  denn es gibt nun mal kaum einen, der so ein System holt und unzufrieden ist für DEN Preis - wer vorher was deutlich günstigeres hatte, ist begeistert, und wer was teureres kennt ist, findet diese Systeme für ihren Preis meist völlig akzeptabel.

Dass solche Systeme per Se ihre Schwächen haben, ist klar, allein wegen der Bauweise der kleinen Boxen. Aber "Schwäche" ist bei weitem noch kein = "Mist"... und kaum einer kann es sich leisten, KEINE Kompromisse einzugehen im Vergleich zum "perfekten" 5.1-System. 

Wäre schön, wenn sich jeder eine perfekt eingemessene Anlage im vierstelligen Bereich leisten könnte, aber so isses nun mal nicht... ich selber hab lieber gewartet und dann was besseres für Surround geholt als so ein Set, aber auch da hab ich nicht vierstellige Ausgaben gehabt (alte Frontboxen ca 400€, Center 100€, Rear 100€, Sub 150€)



@BANGER: über/unter dem LCD ist an sich kein Thema, außer Du sitzt sehr nah dran. In dem Fall würdest Du halt merken, dass der Sound eher von oben/unten kommt.


----------



## the.hai (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Also ich hab das E400 mit digitaler Controlstation, einfach super, man wird nichts besseres für 450€ kriegen. Selbst zum Z5500 liegen schon Welten. Man sollte aber viel Platz, nen großes Zimmer und keine/taube Nachbarn haben, denn der Sub kann auch zum Problem werden.

Die Anlagen sind definitiv ihr Geld wert, ja sogar eine Z906 hat ein super P/L wenn man sich mal die Anschlussmöglichkeiten und Funktionsumfang anschaut. Das man dann natürlich kein High End Sound für 250€ kriegt, sollte wohl klar sein.

Thalassa? Bei Computer empfiehlst du doch bestimmt auch nicht nur GTX680er mit Wakü und 3770k obwohl es immer das Beste ist? (nurn Beispiel) Deim einen reicht ein i5, dem andern ein i3 and so on....


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*



the.hai schrieb:


> Also ich hab das E400 mit digitaler Controlstation, einfach super, man wird nichts besseres für 450€ kriegen.


 hier wäre dann aber das "nackte" E400 angebracht, da er ja nur den PC anschließen will. Also ohne die Controllerbox.

Die könnte man bei Bedarf auch nachkaufen oder "sogar" nen richtigen AV-Receiver nehmen.


----------



## WTSHNN (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Sehe ich auch so. Für den Betrieb an einem PC mit Soundkarte ist die Decoderstation mehr oder weniger überflüssig.


----------



## the.hai (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*



Herbboy schrieb:


> hier wäre dann aber das "nackte" E400 angebracht, da er ja nur den PC anschließen will. Also ohne die Controllerbox.
> 
> Die könnte man bei Bedarf auch nachkaufen oder "sogar" nen richtigen AV-Receiver nehmen.


 
Natürlich, das sagte ich ja bereits im 4. Post. ABER ich habe es nunmal so^^

Wahrscheinlich wird auch kleineres reichen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Von Teufel wird (oder wurde zumindest) hier oftmals abgeraten, da die meisten Modelle dort wohl eher unausgewogen sind, also die übliche Betonung von Tiefton und zuweilen auch Hochton aufweisen. Die geringe Größe der Satellitenlautsprecher erschwert zudem prinzipiell eine hochwertige Wiedergabe (im Vergleich zu größerem Volumen). Wohl auch einer der Gründe, warum die Edifier mehr Volumen besitzen.

Das heißt allerdings nicht, dass Teufel generell keine Option sei. Ein 5.1-System ist ja eben nicht für tolle Musikweidergabe gedacht, sondern eher Spiele oder Filme, bei denen die effektreichere Abstimmung auch mehr Spaß machen kann. Von daher ist es sicher nicht verkehrt, auch mal bei Teufel vorbeizuschauen (zumal die 8 Wochen Rückgabezeit schon bequem sind). Die mit Logitech auf eine Stufe zu stellen ist auf alle Fälle nicht wirklich korrekt. Im Bereich neutraler Stereowiedergabe steht Teufel dann wieder schlechter da, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.

Sofern Du doch auch mit einem Receiver oder ähnlichem Verstärker anfreunden kannst (ich meine, dass es da auch recht kompakte Modelle gibt), kämen natürlich auch noch einige Modelle von Canton, Yamaha und den ähnlich verdächtigen in Betracht.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*



the.hai schrieb:


> 5.1 mit 70w rms, das reicht gradmal zum radio hören in der küche.



Mithilfe der Leistungsangaben wird man wohl kaum ein gutes von nem schlechten System oder gar ein leises von nem lauten unterscheiden können. Das hat unmittelbar nichts miteinander zu tun!



SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Die geringe Größe der Satellitenlautsprecher erschwert zudem prinzipiell eine hochwertige Wiedergabe (im Vergleich zu größerem Volumen). Wohl auch einer der Gründe, warum die Edifier mehr Volumen besitzen.



Die Größe ist erst mal auch kein Kriterium für hochwertige Wiedergabe. Klein bedeutet erst mal, dass es nicht arg laut werden wird, sonst nichts!
Edifier hat ein größeres Volumen und damit vermutlich einen besseren Wirkungsgrad und spielt zudem vermutlich lauter. Alles andere lässt sich erst mal nur aus der Größe nicht reininterpretieren.

In Realität sind viele kleine Boxen allerdings bei der Wiedergabe auf den Grundton aufwärts beschränkt (müssen es aber nicht!). Das hat dann zur Folge, dass sich ein Subwoofer nicht harmonisch andocken kann, die Trennfrequenz recht hoch gewählt werden muss und damit die Homogenität des Systems zum Teufel geht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Ich selber habe das S 550 und habe den Center direkt unter dem Monitor. Logitech zu überbieten ist ja keine Kunst und Teufel hatte mangels Möglichkeit es zu testen nicht gewählt ( im Laden zum Vergleich ). Gut es ist Geschmackssache aber ich finde schon das Holz als Werkstoff sowie etwas erwachsenere Treiber besser sind. Es hat jeder so seine Vorlieben, vielleicht käme ja noch Creative in Frage wenn es günstig und klein sein soll?


----------



## the.hai (11. Januar 2013)

Ich hab das .z906 als fernsehsystem. Es mixt den stereomüll relativ gut hoch und für das geld bin ich da voll zufrieden.
Man kriegt nichts günstigeres mit den funktionen.
Es klingt subjektiv ein wenig besser als das z5500 nur die controlstation is von der optik müll.

Es gibt eigentlich fûr alles ne daseinsberechtigung, weswegen ich dieses absolute runtermachen nicht akzeptiere.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Ich hatte das Z 5500 und auch das Z4 mal besessen wie auch noch ein paar andere Modelle aus deren Haus, und die klangen mir zu muffig. Selbst Bekannte die mich besuchten waren der Meinung. Gut wenn man nix anderes kennt mag man damit leben können


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Z 5500 und auch das Z4 mal besessen wie auch noch ein paar andere Modelle aus deren Haus, und die klangen mir zu muffig. Selbst Bekannte die mich besuchten waren der Meinung. Gut wenn man nix anderes kennt mag man damit leben können



Oder wenn man halt nicht mehr ausgeben kann/will - die sind schon "okay" für den Preis - aber es gibt halt Grenzen, zB 60€ für ein 5.1-Set, also, da wären dann selbst miese LCD-interne Boxen besser...


----------



## the.hai (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Z 5500 und auch das Z4 mal besessen wie auch noch ein paar andere Modelle aus deren Haus, und die klangen mir zu muffig. Selbst Bekannte die mich besuchten waren der Meinung. Gut wenn man nix anderes kennt mag man damit leben können


 
Wiegesagt, es ist ja nur meine "Fernsehschlampe"^^

Und naja, laut Betriebsarzt bin ich heh hörgeschädigt, da kann ich mit Leben das ich persönlich bei E400 und Concept G von super Sound reden.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Größe ist erst mal auch kein Kriterium für hochwertige Wiedergabe. Klein bedeutet erst mal, dass es nicht arg laut werden wird, sonst nichts!
> Edifier hat ein größeres Volumen und damit vermutlich einen besseren Wirkungsgrad und spielt zudem vermutlich lauter. Alles andere lässt sich erst mal nur aus der Größe nicht reininterpretieren.
> 
> In Realität sind viele kleine Boxen allerdings bei der Wiedergabe auf den Grundton aufwärts beschränkt (müssen es aber nicht!). Das hat dann zur Folge, dass sich ein Subwoofer nicht harmonisch andocken kann, die Trennfrequenz recht hoch gewählt werden muss und damit die Homogenität des Systems zum Teufel geht.


 
Ähnliches schwebte mir bei meiner doch recht kompakten Aussage vor, speziell der nach unten hin oft beschränkte Frequenzbereich. Etwaige Unterschiede bei den Gehäuseresonanzen werden wohl eher nur auf dem Papier interessant sein, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## the.hai (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mithilfe der Leistungsangaben wird man wohl kaum ein gutes von nem schlechten System oder gar ein leises von nem lauten unterscheiden können. Das hat unmittelbar nichts miteinander zu tun!


 
Dank des RMS Wertes kann man sich aber orientieren. Die Lautstärke des Edifier C6 war auch sehr gering, natürlich nicht direkt mit der Leistung gekoppelt.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Wie will man sich an dem RMS Wert orientieren? Was soll der in Bezug auf die Lautstärke aussagen? Nichts!


----------



## the.hai (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Bist du nur kleinlich oder willst du mich nicht vertsehen?^^

70W RMS gegen 500RMS...welches System wird wohl "lauter" sein? (Ich meine bei richtiger Musik und nicht nur einmalig ein FIEPEN)



> Die Lautstärke des Edifier C6 war auch sehr gering, natürlich nicht direkt mit der Leistung gekoppelt.



Wenn ich das nochmal lese steht da immernoch, dass ich es nicht direkt in Verbindung bringe....


----------



## Timsu (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Hör dir mal richtig konstruierte Hornlautsprecher an, da bist du bei 10W taub.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (11. Januar 2013)

Man sollte dieses Forum pc Hardware diss Forum nennen


----------



## the.hai (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*



Timsu schrieb:


> Hör dir mal richtig konstruierte Hornlautsprecher an, da bist du bei 10W taub.



Aber wir reden doch von 5.1 Anlagen?


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*



the.hai schrieb:


> 70W RMS gegen 500RMS...welches System wird wohl "lauter" sein? (Ich meine bei richtiger Musik und nicht nur einmalig ein FIEPEN)


 
keine Ahnung. Das hängt vom Wirkungsgrad der Boxen ab.

ein System mit 80dB Wirkungsgrad mit 500W wird leiser sein, als eines mit 88dB und 70W. Beides sind üblicher Wirkungsgrade. Du siehst, anhand der Leistung kann man das nicht entscheiden!


----------



## the.hai (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Es sollte als Orientierung dienen, doch nicht als Begründung für Lautstärke 

aber egal jetzte


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Nochmal, man kann sich an der Leistung nicht orientieren! Viel interessanter wäre es den Wirkungsgrad anzugeben.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (11. Januar 2013)

Und was hat das alles mit dem thread zu tun?


----------



## WTSHNN (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Der Wirkungsgrad wird bei Teufel übrigens mit angegeben. Persönlich kann ich sagen, dass die Satelliten des CE400 bis über die Schmerzgrenze hinaus spielen können und das sauber und klar.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Das stellt eine Fehlaussage in Thread richtig. 

D.h. bei der Auswahl eines Systems kann man die angegebene Leistung getrost als Auswahlkriterium ausschließen. Interessant ist die mögliche Lautstärke - wenn diese wichtig ist. Leider kann man den Angaben - falls diese denn vom Hersteller gemacht werden - noch weniger trauen als die der Leistung. Kein genormtes Messverfahren, der vermeintliche Marketingzwang möglichst große Werte anzugeben -> Angaben werden "geschummelt"

Aber als Faustregel kann man sagen, dass ein System mit größeren Membranen oft lauter spielt als eines mit kleinen. Strenggenommen muss in diese Betrachtung noch die untere Grenzfrequenz und andere Parameter rein, aber tendenziell stimmt das so.


----------



## the.hai (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das stellt eine Fehlaussage in Thread richtig.
> 
> D.h. bei der Auswahl eines Systems kann man die angegebene Leistung getrost als Auswahlkriterium ausschließen. Interessant ist die mögliche Lautstärke - wenn diese wichtig ist. Leider kann man den Angaben - falls diese denn vom Hersteller gemacht werden - noch weniger trauen als die der Leistung. Kein genormtes Messverfahren, der vermeintliche Marketingzwang möglichst große Werte anzugeben -> Angaben werden "geschummelt"
> 
> Aber als Faustregel kann man sagen, dass ein System mit größeren Membranen oft lauter spielt als eines mit kleinen. Strenggenommen muss in diese Betrachtung noch die untere Grenzfrequenz und andere Parameter rein, aber tendenziell stimmt das so.


 
ach du darfst faustregeln aufstellen? ich nicht^^ 

Banger, haste mittlerweile ein 5.1 in der engeren Auswahl?


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (11. Januar 2013)

Teufel e 400
Editi: lässt sich da der bass stufenlos regeln?


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Januar 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> ach du darfst faustregeln aufstellen? ich nicht^^



Du darfst schon. Sie sollten halt auch was taugen 

Physikkenntnisse schaden nix


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Einen Regler für den Bass gibt es dort ja am Sub


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (11. Januar 2013)

Aber irgendwie scheint dieses Forum ein fürchterliches Problem mit Zankerein und zu wenig Moderation zu haben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Zu Punkt 1 sage ich mal nix und zu Punkt 2 steht es es einem ja frei selbst einen Moderator anzuschreiben.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Nadann kein Plan, wusste ich nicht. Aber war mal in einem anderen Forum wo es nicht um PC´s ging und da hats sowas wie hier immer nicht gegeben.

Edit: kann eigentlich geclosed werden, kommt eh nix mehr bei rum. Ich mach mich einfach selbst schlau


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Das ist eben der Haken bei Teufel, man muss es sich bestellen um es zu hören und kann nicht im Laden mal einen Hörtest machen. Da ist man eben auf die Leute angewiesen die es besitzen oder besessen hatten  ( ich hatte mal eines gehört bei einem Bekannten war schon paar Jahre her und es hatte die Breitbänder drin und mir sagte es nicht zu ). Hörvermögen und Hörgewohnheiten kann man schlecht auf einen Nenner bringen und es wird ja oft geraten XY zur Probe zu hören.


----------



## the.hai (12. Januar 2013)

Achso, ein nachteil hat das e400. Als standalone hat es keine fernbediening, was für mich mit ein grund war, die digital zu nehmen.

Ds edifier c6 war wesentlich leiser als jedes kleinere brüllwürfel set und das, obwohl alle lautsprecher und MEMBRANE größer waren. Hmmm doofe faustregel, so das wars 

Wie groß ist denn das zimmer, scheint mir entgangen zu sein.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

ist der Unterschied vom e400 und e300 groß?


----------



## the.hai (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> ist der Unterschied vom e400 und e300 groß?


 
Der Subwoofer ist halt kleiner dimensioniert und da kommt es dann auf die Raumgrße an, die du beschallen willst.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> ist der Unterschied vom e400 und e300 groß?


 
Meines Wissens unterscheiden sich beide Systeme nur beim Subwoofer. Die 400 dürfte da also lauter/druckvoller etc. spielen. In üblichen Szenarien erwarte ich da also keinen hörbaren Unterschied, außer dass der 400 vielleicht erst recht zu viel Bass ausgibt.

Nebenbei sehe ich gerade, dass es nun auch ein 350er-System gibt. Die Satelliten scheinen weiterhin gleich zu sein, nur der Subwoofer ist ein neues Modell, wie es scheint. Könnte also auch nochmal einen Blick wert sein.

Und was das zanken angeht: Da hast Du vermutlich nicht die "goldene" Ära miterlebt, als hier noch jede Kaufberatung gekapert wurde und es steinharte Fronten gab zwischen Gruppen und Leuten, die nicht mehr hier angemeldet sind (eine Person erhielt für ihren Löschantrag im entsprechenden Unterforum über ein Dutzend "Gefällt mir"-Klicks).


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Habe mir das E 300 geholt das gibts gerade als Auslaufmodell für 229€ und über Google noch nen 20€ Gutschein gefunden, Kabel ausm Musikgeschäft von um der Ecke (Qualität). Waren insgesamt auch noch 5€ billiger als das Teufel Kabel Set. Und ich muss sagen hatte das Logitech z906 letztes Jahr was auch echt ein kleines Erdbeben erzeugt hat, aber das Teufel hat ganz klar die viel besseren Höhen und voraldingen Mitten. Der Bass ist angenehm, sehr Stark aber nicht ganz so extrem wie beim Z906 was allerdings nicht negative zu bewerten ist da ich das Z906 eh nie auf dem höchsten Bass hatte sondern eher so die Hälfte. Mit den Teufel lässt sich in Shootern viel besser orten was warscheinlich an den guten Höhen liegt. Also wer noch vor der Wahl steht Teufel e300 ist Top und klanglich besser als das Z906 und gerade Günstig!


----------



## WTSHNN (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche 5.1 Lautsprecher für Pc*

Da hast du einen guten Preis beim E300 erwischt, Glückwunsch.


----------

